

5 Reasons Not to Barhop Ever Again - jprince
http://onestepforcoders.blogspot.com/2013/01/5-reasons-not-to-barhop-ever-again.html

======
richo
While I think the first 4 are subjective, the money argument has always been
deeply flawed to me.

Did you do something that wasn't imperative to your ongoing survival today?
Did it cost you money? WHY DID YOU DO THAT?!

Money is a means to an end, and once you're done with the necessities in life,
that end should be enjoying yourself.

That said, the rest of the article reads like a miserable shut in, to be
honest. "I hate bars so noone should go to them ever".

------
calpaterson
I don't agree with all of these points, but I also don't understand why people
go to clubs. The music to too loud to socialise, the drinks are often poor and
expensive and it takes a long time to get served. Unless you really like
dancing, it's not really worth it.

I do love pubs though, especially ones that serve real ale
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cask_ale>) and that don't play background
music. A much nicer way to go for a pint or two and a conversation with a
couple of friends.

------
nextw33k
Best reply to that has got to be: "You're doing it wrong"

A pub crawl as we call it in the UK is definitely fun, you get to explorer a
wide variety of pubs, drink a variety of drinks and if a place doesn't have an
atmosphere you can move on quickly.

The difference it seems to the USA's approach is that there is generally no
entry fee and most towns have a large variety of pubs offering very different
drinks.

Clubs are a different beast and you shouldn't hop between them, they should be
used because you like the music or you want to pick-up a hot girl/guy that
likes to dance without the pressure of having to find a common interest. Music
is something you should feel to your bones every so often.

------
dagw
The title should really be "5 Reasons not to go to shitty, over priced clubs
ever again" as it has nothing to do with bars in general.

